# LGB Ge 4/4ll Locomotives # 29432 and 27432



## bkkkthevine (Jan 6, 2008)

Can anybody tell me the difference between these two locomotives? From pictures they look the same and both have sound and MTS decoders. 

Bob


----------



## bkkkthevine (Jan 6, 2008)

After a little more careful reading I think I see the difference. #27432 is the RhB Chur Arosa locomotive. # 29432 is the Chur Arosa set, ie, locomotive plus cars. 

Bob


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nevermind /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

BTW, it's a great loco. The sounds are very realistic.


----------



## bkkkthevine (Jan 6, 2008)

Stan, 

Glad to hear the positive comments, as I just bought LGB RhB Locomotive # 27432. I had heard from others that the sound was very good. 

Bob


----------

